# Eine etwas ungewöhnliche Proxyserver-Idee



## Prophet05 (12. April 2006)

Hi,

also wie haben hier bei uns ein kleines Wireless-LAN. Das komische ist das das Netzwerk funktioniert wir es aber auf nicht Windowsrechnern nicht hinbekommen uns ins Internet einzuwählen. Weder auf meinem Mac noch auf meiner Linux partition.

Da ich aber nun gerne mit meinem Mac von überall in der Wohnung aus auf das Internet zugreifen würde dachte ich mir das ich auf meinem Windows PC einen Proxyserver Dienst installiere. Dann könnte ich mich über den Browser in den Proxy einklinken und so über den funktionierenden Windows Internetzugang arbeiten.

Nun ich weiß das diese Idee bescheuert und eigentlich überflüssig und unnötig ist. Aber solange wir es nicht schaffen uns vom Mac aus ins Internet einzuwählen will ich es so versuchen.

Nun wollte ich euch fragen ob meine Idee funktionieren könnte / funktioniert und ob ihr mir sagen könnt welche Software ich für den Proxy brauche.

MfG Prophet05


----------



## D@nger (12. April 2006)

Hallo, klar könnte das funktionieren und es funktioniert auch sogar, wenn du es richtig machst. Schau dich mal nach der Jana-Software um.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. April 2006)

Hallo!

Und dann würde es z.b. auch noch Proxy+ (deutsche Seite) geben.
Für bis zu 2 gleichzeitige Verbindungen ist es kostenlos.

Ich denke aber eher dass Du ein Konfigurationsproblem hast.
Lässt sich der Router (und evtl. die Windows PC's) denn überhaupt vom Mac/Linux PC anpingen?
Standardgateway, DNS-Server und Subnetzmaske vom Mac/Linux PC sind mit den Windows PC's identisch?
Lässt sich der Mac/Linux PC von den Windows PC's aus anpingen?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Prophet05 (13. April 2006)

Also mit den Proxys muss ich mich noch mal beschäftigen... mal schauen.

Wegen dem Router wie schon gesagt das Wireless LAN was ebenfalls über ihn läuft funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich kann problemlos Daten zwischen den PCs über di auf beiden Installierten Serverumgebungen austauschen.



> Lässt sich der Router (und evtl. die Windows PC's) denn überhaupt vom Mac/Linux PC anpingen?


Beim router kein Problem den kann ich anpingen
Wenn ich die WinPC anpinge kommt keine antwort, obwohl ich wie schon gesagt problemlos über die Apcheserumgebungen Kummunizieren kann...



> Standardgateway, DNS-Server und Subnetzmaske vom Mac/Linux PC sind mit den Windows PC's identisch?


Sollten eigentlich automatisch vom Router zugewiesen werden...
*WinPC:* Standardgateway: 192.168.2.1 (IP des Routers)
DNS-Server: 192.168.2.1
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0

*Mac:* Standardgateway: Habe ich jetzt nicht gefunden... (unter dem punkt Router stand aber wieder dessen Adress)
DNS-Server: Nicht ausgefüllt. Soll ich da die IP des Routers eintragen? In der Kurzbeschreibung steht das es Optional ist...
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0

Der Linux PC ist mir erstmal nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache es läuft unter Mac.



> Lässt sich der Mac/Linux PC von den Windows PC's aus anpingen?


Also vom Windows PC aus kann ich den Mac wie auch den Router problemlos anpingen...

EDIT: Ach ja beide der Mac und der WinPC haben den Router als DHCP eingestellt.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. April 2006)

Da ich keinen Mac habe, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen wo der Standardgateway eingetragen wird.

Trage mal beim Mac unter DNS-Server die IP des Routers ein.
Du könntest aber auch noch ausprobieren, ob sich ein externer Server über dessen IP anpingen und/oder die Seite anzeigen lässt.
Z.b. 193.28.88.250 für www.tutorials.de.

Das sich der Windows PC nicht anpingen lässt, ist schon merkwürdig.
Dann könnte es aber evtl. auch sein, dass Du mit einem Proxy Probleme bekommst.

Ggf. würde ich auch mal DHCP deaktivieren und feste IP's vergeben.
Wenn Du am Router die IP-Adressen nicht an die MAC-Adressen der Netzwerkkarten gebunden hast, müsste der Router erst suchen wo ein Serverdienst läuft, um an diesen die Anfragen weiterleiten zu können.
Dieses könnte bei mehreren gleichen Serverdiensten auf verschiedenen Rechnern u.U. zu fehlerhaften Umleitungen führen.


----------



## Prophet05 (13. April 2006)

Also ich habe denn Router jetzt als DNS eingetragen... Aber eine verbindung zum Internet kann ich trotztdem nicht aufbauen... Weist du noch weiter?


----------



## Dr Dau (14. April 2006)

Hmm, merkwürdig.
Da ich mich mit einem Mac praktisch nicht auskenne (ich weiss zwar wie er an/aus geht, aber dass war es dann auch schon fast), kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen ob der Standardgateway noch irgendwo eingetragen werden muss.
Ansonsten sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.


----------

